# JOWL POPPING!?!



## reptastic (Jun 11, 2010)

i think pyro has started jowl popping with what little jowls he do have lol! he has been doing this all day and making this weird chirp sound, looks like he's trying to become a little man lol, what do you think? heres the little bugger getting really big!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDdAZsOqJP8


----------



## DMBizeau (Jun 11, 2010)

He is a good looking red, how big is he now?


----------



## Herplings (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice looking Red.

I like when they keep some dark colors in their patterns.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 11, 2010)

to be honest i have no clue lol, it has been a pain measuring him so i havnt done so in a while his last measurement was 27" about 2 wks ago so i guess around 28-30"!


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry to ask I might sound dumb but what is jowl popping?


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDdAZsOqJP8


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 30, 2011)

What a stud


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 30, 2011)

It's interesting... I can't seem to find any information on jowl popping that isn't on either here or thetegu. Is there another word for this? I've been looking for more information like "why" they do it, and what it means specifically. Link does it sometimes when he's stressed. Usually when he's in the bath for too long and wants out. Judging by what I've read, a jowl pop can mean different things in different contexts, and I'm trying to understand tegu body language better


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 30, 2011)

Gary does it over Rango and Guru over Gary, for them it seems to be a dominance thing. I've never seen them do it just because. I'm curious too, I'd like to know more about the behavior.


----------

